# loss of power in my audi s4 b5



## jano_xs (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I have a problem with my audi, the car has Unitronic was great but yesterday I realized I had no power, check and realized that I had the bad diverter leaking, the change, if this continues so that another I review things I hope your help thank you very much from Santiago, Chile


----------

